

Show HN: Unmark - An open source to do app for bookmarks. - cdevroe
http://unmark.it

======
jmnicolas
I like the design and I like the concept (I have so many bookmarks hidden
somewhere in Firefox).

Fwiw the font in the 'about' section is a bit blurry on my Firefox 27.0.1 /
Windows 7 Pro x64.

~~~
cdevroe
Thanks for letting us know! We'll fix it up.

------
chourobin
This looks great! Thanks for making it open source!

